# Bitron 36 Vorschaltgerät



## tomger (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vor 2 Tagen bemerkt, dass die Kontrollleuchte aus ist. Ich habe die Abdeckung abgenommen, und da kam mir auch schon Wasser entgegen. Vermutlich hatte ich den O-Ring des Glaszylinders nicht richtig drin, oder die Dichtung war defekt oder verschmutzt.

Ich habe folgende Fragen:

Das braune Kabel führt nicht direkt zum EVG sonder wird über ein kleines Bauteil (blau, mit einem beweglichen Bauteil das Berührung mit.dem Gehäuse bekommt, wenn man den Deckel wieder einsetzt) durchgeschleift. Was ist das? Ist das ein Schutzschalter der den Tromfluss trennt, sobald man den Deckel zum EVG abnimmt?
Muss ich genau dieses EVG (Vossloh Schwabe) suchen, oder kann es auch ein anderes EVG für 36 Watt mit den gleichen oder geringeren Abmessungen sein?
Ich würde mich über Tips freuen. Die Installation übernimmt ein Elektroniker. An Strom gehe ich selbst nicht ran. Beim Ausbau haben sich leider mehrere Kabelverbindungen verabschiedet. Daher die Frage wofür dieses blaue Bauteil ist.
Es handelt sich um das alte Bitron 36, also nicht das Bitron 36 C.

Danke für Eure Hilfe,

Tom


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bitron 36 Vorschaltgerät*

Hallo Tom.

Konntest Du das Problem mittlerweile lösen?
Sehr schade, dass Dir keiner helfen konnte. Mir fehlt leider auch das nötige Wissen dafür.
Im Zweifelsfalle würde ich mir wohl einen neue UVC kaufen, sofern diese überhaupt nötig ist. Vielleicht geht es ja auch ohne?


----------



## Nori (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bitron 36 Vorschaltgerät*

Ist das Vorschaltgerät im UVC integriert oder ist es ein separates Bauteil?

Ich hab meinen UVC auch auf ein "normales" Vorschaltgerät umgebaut, da mein Serienvorschaltgerät über einen Tasterschalter verfügt und deshalb ein Zeitschaltuhrbetrieb unmöglich war.
Ich habe halt die gleichen Kabel wie in der Serie genommen (gummierte Kabel) und als Gehäuse verwende ich ein DN 70 Rohr. Die Kabeldurchführungen sind wasserdichte Verschraubungen - das Gehäuse ist so dicht, dass man beim Aufschieben der Deckel eine Kabelverschraubung öffnen muss, damit die komprimierte Luft entweichen kann.

Mit dem Schalter hast du bestimmt Recht - ist ne Schutzeinrichtung.


Gruß Nori


----------



## gaertner (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bitron 36 Vorschaltgerät*

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einer Bitron 72.Gekauft habe ich ein neues Vorschaltgerät dort http://www.reichelt.de/Vorschaltger...AEG4MUUad5e6b97<br />4fdf9fd993b1df01bb4e06ca

.Eingebaut und funktioniert.

Ich hoffe man darf hier Links setzen.


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bitron 36 Vorschaltgerät*

@ gaertner:
Ich schätze du hast 2 Stck. 36 Watt PL-Röhren in dem Gerät - dann ist dieses Vorschaltgerät (2-flammig) genau das Richtige für deine Anwendung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## gaertner (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bitron 36 Vorschaltgerät*



Nori schrieb:


> @ gaertner:
> Ich schätze du hast 2 Stck. 36 Watt PL-Röhren in dem Gerät - dann ist dieses Vorschaltgerät (2-flammig) genau das Richtige für deine Anwendung.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Ja stimmt aber das neue Vorschaltgerät ist auch schon wieder kaputt.Es waren wohl die Dichtringe an den Glaskolben.Ich habe mir jetzt eine neue Bitron 110C gekauft und die angeschlossen.und im gleichen Atemzug den Biotec mit dem Screenmatic nachgerüstet .Jetzt läuft erst mal alles wieder und der Teich wird schon klarer.


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bitron 36 Vorschaltgerät*

Naja, wegen ein paar Dichtringen wirft man doch so ein Ding nicht weg - mein Vorschaltgerät läuft schon die 3-te Saison. Dichtringe sollten sowieso bei jedem Quarzglaswechsel oder alle 2-3 Jahre mal erneuert werden.
Du hättest das Vorschaltgerät aber auch auslagern können ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## gaertner (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bitron 36 Vorschaltgerät*



Nori schrieb:


> Naja, wegen ein paar Dichtringen wirft man doch so ein Ding nicht weg - mein Vorschaltgerät läuft schon die 3-te Saison. Dichtringe sollten sowieso bei jedem Quarzglaswechsel oder alle 2-3 Jahre mal erneuert werden.
> Du hättest das Vorschaltgerät aber auch auslagern können ...
> 
> Gruß Nori


Die Bitron war schon über 10 jahre alt das war der erste defekt.Aber mit dem Auslagern ist auch ne Idee..


----------



## bolthar58 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Wie lässt sich das Gehäuse des Vorschaltgerätes ohne Zerstörung offenen? Ich habe ein Bitron 110 c.

Danke im Voraus für rege Antworten! Einschicken möchte ich es nicht.


----------



## HeiKoi (30. Nov. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und begrüße hier erstmal alle Teichliebhaber!!like

Habe einen Screenmatic 36 mit 110er Bittren C.
Mein Teich wurde Ende August (also relativ spät) eingefahren.
Leider ist bei mir die Elektronik im Bitron ausgefallen,bzw. leuchtete Sie nicht mehr. 
Da beide Lampen ausgefallen sind, die eigentlich noch Durchgang hatten, gehe ich auch von einem Defekt der Elektronik aus.
Auch riecht es etwas verschmort aus dem Gehäuse in dem die Lampen stecken.

Nun würde ich gerne das Vorschaltgerät tauschen. Beim Versuch das Gehäuse zu Öffnen wollte ich nichts kaputt machen.
Eventuell kann mir zum Öffnen des Gehäuses jemand einen Tip geben?

Des Weiteren würde mich interessieren, ob der Bitron auch nur mit einer Lampe funktioniert?

Falls ich ein neues Vorschaltgerät benötige (vielleicht liegt ja doch ein anderer Fehler vor), würde ich gerne das kleinere mit 72 Watt verbauen, da dies bei meinem Teich locker ausreichen würde.
Hat hierzu jemand Erfahrung?

Ich hoffe, es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke


----------



## Nori (30. Nov. 2016)

Da dürften ja 2 PLL Leuchtmittel verbaut sein - die Sockel sind identisch - die 36 Watt sind etwa 41 cm Lang - also etwa 12 cm kürzer als die 55 Watt Leuchten.
In Verbindung mit dem anderen Vorschaltgerät sollte es daher kein Problem geben mit der Rückrüstung auf 72 Watt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (1. Dez. 2016)

HeiKoi schrieb:


> Mein Teich wurde Ende August (also relativ spät) eingefahren.



Hallo,

wenn das defekte Gerät auch so jung ist wie der Teich, hast du doch bestimmt noch eine Gewährleistung oder Garantie auf dem Gerät.


----------



## HeiKoi (1. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,
Danke für Eure Antworten.
Habe den Bitron mit dem Filter gebraucht gekauft, ist schon einige Jahre alt, weshalb keine GW mehr besteht.

Für den Umbau muss ich das Gehäuse öffnen, womit ich mich gerade schwer tue.
Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Petta (1. Dez. 2016)

Hi,
versuche mal im i-net eine Explosionszeichnung zu finden


----------



## Nori (1. Dez. 2016)

Schau doch einfach in Youtube - da gibt's ein Filmchen zum Röhrenwechsel beim Bitron C

Gruß Nori


----------



## HeiKoi (2. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,
Danke für Eure Antworten!!

Info:
Bevor ich mich an das Forum wandte, hatte ich bereits im Netz gesucht und bin hier auf diesen Tread gestoßen.
Auch eine Explosionszeichnung von dem Elektronikgehäuse mit integriertem Vorschaltgerät konnte ich nicht finden.
Bezüglich dem Lampenwechsel gibt es viele Informationen und auch Hinweise in der Bedienungsanleitung. Dies ist jedoch nicht das Problem.

Ich möchte das integrierte Vorschaltgerät austauschen. Hierzu muss jedoch das Gehäuse geöffnet werden.
Habe gesehen,dass das Gehäuse aus drei Teilen besteht:
- Gehäuse aussen
- Innenliegender Deckel (vermutlich eingeklinkt)
- ein runder Flansch in dem Deckel an dem auch die Überwurfmutter der Glasröhre befestigt ist

Nun geh´ ich davon aus, dass zuerst der Innenliegende runde Deckel geöffnet bzw. demontiert werden muss und dann das Gehäuse auseinandergeklipst werden kann. Vielleicht auch verschraubt?
Da ich mir nicht sicher bin und alles relativ fest miteinander verbunden ist, und ich nichts kaputt machen will, wollte ich hier im Forum nachfragen, da vermutlich der eine oder andere Erfahrung mit der Reparatur hat?


----------

